# Paphiopedilum Orchids of Viet Nam – albino form - A Review Part 1



## Hakone (Dec 3, 2011)

Paphiopedilum Orchids of Viet Nam – albino form - A Review Part 1

The following paphiopedilum are found in Viet Nam :

-	paph. helenae
-	paph. vietnamense
-	paph. malipoense
-	paph. micranthum
-	paph. hangianum
-	paph. emersonii
-	paph. concolor
-	paph. hirsutissinum
-	paph. barbigerum
-	paph. tranlienianum
-	paph. delenatii
-	paph. gratrixianum
-	paph. villosum
-	paph. appletonianum
-	paph. callosum
-	paph. purpuratum
-	paph. diathum


paphiopedilum delenatii album “ hakone “




paphiopedilum tranlienianum album “ hakone “




paphiopedilum hirsutissinum var. esquirolei album “ hakone “




paphiopedilum callosum album “ hakone “





paphiopedilum helenae album “ hakone “





paphiopedilum gatrixianum album
from friend ( Germany )


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 3, 2011)

may i please have the helenae?
thank you


----------



## Roy (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Hakone, great posting on the subject.


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the delenatii album!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 4, 2011)

Great show!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice all of them!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice grouping!


----------

